# Normal for steel braid winch cable to fray?



## wahoowad (Nov 25, 2014)

I bought Tractor Supply's 3500-lb electric winch. It comes with a 3/16 braided steel cable. I've only used it twice but already seeing fraying. I assume a little fraying is natural but am concerned it is starting so quickly. If it continues at the same rate then I will be very concerned after another couple uses. 

Could it be due to the fine threads of steel in this budget winch? Or is most 3/16 cable made the same? Maybe this is normal? I see some synthetic rope on eBay but not quite ready to dump another $40 into this winch unless I start using it more. The last time I used it I tried to winch out a section of tree trunk and it couldn't handle it. My truck pulled it out like it was nothing.


----------



## SKIN052 (Nov 25, 2014)

Winch line should not fray. If it does it is low quality as you suggest or it has been misused. Putting more tension on it than intended can also cause a failure. Never let winch line slide through your hands, always wear gloves and avoid kinks at all cost.


----------



## BobUrban (Nov 25, 2014)

wear points and hard angles will shorten the life of cable rather fast.  My quad has a 2500lb Warn on it and synthetic rope and I use the long half of a ratchet strap rolled into the end for my snow plow.  This saves the rope and puts a wider contact point on the fairlead rollers. 

Always use a blanket or jacket or something - even a few branches in a pinch leaning against the cable when making a hard pull.  This keeps the cable from cutting someone in 1/2 if it ever lets go during high tension.


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 25, 2014)

Are you saying you put the wide ratchet strap material on the spool on top of the  braided line? How did you connect them ?


----------



## Jags (Nov 25, 2014)

It shouldn't be fraying with that little use.  In the short term you could hose it down with a dry chain lube type spray but for long term you may want to look into replacement.


----------



## BobUrban (Nov 25, 2014)

Wahoo - Yes.  I just stick 10" or so of the tail end through the loop end of my synthetic cable and reel it on in over itself.  It only uses like 6" or so of the strap to move the plow up and down so it holds itself in with no problem.


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 25, 2014)

Pics as requested. Doesn't look too bad in these pics, you have to look close in these pictures. A couple other areas elsewhere on the first few feet. But I've only used it a couple times.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 25, 2014)

Shouldn't be fraying. This soon.


----------



## xman23 (Nov 25, 2014)

The rule of thumb is the diameter of the drum should be 40 times the diameter of the cable. I don't think any of these are made to last. There are better, more flexible cables available.


----------



## Rich2343 (Nov 25, 2014)

wahoowad said:


> I bought Tractor Supply's 3500-lb electric winch. It comes with a 3/16 braided steel cable. I've only used it twice but already seeing fraying. I assume a little fraying is natural but am concerned it is starting so quickly. If it continues at the same rate then I will be very concerned after another couple uses.
> 
> Could it be due to the fine threads of steel in this budget winch? Or is most 3/16 cable made the same? Maybe this is normal? I see some synthetic rope on eBay but not quite ready to dump another $40 into this winch unless I start using it more. The last time I used it I tried to winch out a section of tree trunk and it couldn't handle it. My truck pulled it out like it was nothing.


Their is a formula I believe it's 3 strans per lay and its junk.... Any cable and sling shop can tell you for sure... However it's so close to the end I would cut the bad off and get a couple  crosbys make a new eye and your back in business. I try to keep in mind new things do break...


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Nov 25, 2014)

The full 3500 rating is most likely with a full spool of cable. the less cable on the winch the less it will pull generally unless you are using an external mechanical gear winch. the manual or website should let you know how the winch was rated. it maybe a 1750 winch but with two part you double the rating.


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 25, 2014)

NE WOOD BURNER said:


> The full 3500 rating is most likely with a full spool of cable. the less cable on the winch the less it will pull generally unless you are using an external mechanical gear winch. the manual or website should let you know how the winch was rated. it maybe a 1750 winch but with two part you double the rating.


From what I've read they say the winch will have more pulling power with the drum nearly empty and just starting to spool rope. It makes scence to me. I bought a short piece of synthetic winch rope that I put on for winter plow lifting but eventually I'll switch to a 50' synthetic for year around use. Look on ebay.


----------



## NE WOOD BURNER (Nov 25, 2014)

WiscWoody: good catch I had that backwards.
We ran our mechanical winches with as much cable as they would hold, but the hydraulic we ran less and carried extra cable.


----------



## computeruser (Nov 26, 2014)

That cable looks cheap, low-grade.  Good cable is nice, works well, and holds up to serious use.  Everything else, cable-wise, is not worth bothering with.  AmsteelBlue is the way to go for almost all winching applications, IMHO.


----------



## D8Chumley (Nov 27, 2014)

I have the 2000 lb TSC winch on my quad for the plow. After 1 yr it was fraying and broke. I cut that piece off and U clamped it back together as I only use it for the plow. Some day I will upgrade to synthetic or something better than what's on it


----------



## BobUrban (Nov 27, 2014)

D8C - you cant do my trick w/o synthetic rope but you can rig up an extended pulley to take some pressure off the cable when using it for plowing.  Its the angle and constant back and forth over the same 6-10" of cable that makes quick work of it when plowing and an ongoing issue for using an ATV to clear snow.

Plenty of advice and examples of what I am talking about on forums like this dedicated to ATVs.  That's where I learned the ratchet strap trick.


----------



## D8Chumley (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks Bob I will definitely be looking into your solution before spending the extra coin for a new cable.


----------



## Whitepine2 (Nov 27, 2014)

Just take some oil and pore it on cable,it will work in as you use it,this will help a lot,put plenty on
soak it down good. Sometimes I run wire out and rewind painting on oil with paintbrush this gets oil on all of the wire. It wont stop all ware but helps,I got wire on sawmill and two wenches all over 5/8" line
when replacing get better grade and this will help.


----------



## 711mhw (Nov 27, 2014)

Sure looks more like 3/8" cable, unless that pic is deceptive. Either way, it should not fray with just a few "pulls". I just got a hydraulic 8000# hyd. winch. Not a cheap model (Ramsey/ $1200+) That rating is "first layer", on the 4th, it's down to 4000 something!


----------



## D8Chumley (Nov 27, 2014)

I use waterproof grease liberally and it still frayed/broke


----------



## 711mhw (Nov 27, 2014)

My winch did not come with the cable. While looking at cable, I learned that there are quite a few "grade's"  Some of them that I remember: IWRC independent wire rope core, IWFC i,w, fibre core, then there IPS & EIPS; improved plow steel and extra improved plow steel on top of the IWRC.
This was on 7X19 3/8 wire rope. The 7X19 is 7 strands, each with 19 smaller wires making up each strand.


----------



## ironworker (Nov 28, 2014)

New cable should not fray.


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 29, 2014)

How can I cut this stuff when it is time to trim off a few feet? Does it try to unravel when you cut it?


----------



## festerw (Nov 29, 2014)

I've always used a few wraps of electrical tape and a Dremel.


----------



## D8Chumley (Nov 29, 2014)

I used an angle grinder with cut off wheel and electrical tape


----------



## Whitepine2 (Dec 1, 2014)

wahoowad said:


> How can I cut this stuff when it is time to trim off a few feet? Does it try to unravel when you cut it?


I use cutting torch,just heat it up don't blow with O2 it will melt and make a nice end as the wire will all melt together easy to work with and wont unravel.


----------

